# Soft caramel



## tazman (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi

I'm trying to make caramel, but i want it to be really soft when it's at room temperature, almost a little runny, does anyone know of any way of doing it? All my caramel recipes ends up being quite hard, do i have to cook the sugar/water to like a soft ball stage but then it won't give me the color. Thanks for your help


----------



## dessert diva (Mar 30, 2007)

Could you be trying for a Caramel Sauce? What is your final use for it? I have a few different methods I use, but want to narrow down what your are using it for so I can send you the best method.


----------



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

i would reccomend you try adding milk to it or cream... or evaporated milk, maybe sweetened condensed milk... i dont remember the recipe for it, but it will definitly give a more... chewy caramel, and if you dont cook it as long it will be runnier and thinner. good luck.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Going back a few (!!!!!) years when making your own chocolate candy was the "in thing", I remember making candy with soft carmel centers (think Carmelo candy bars). As I recall, the process called for simmering an unopened can of condensed milk in a kettle with water (water to a depth of about half the can of milk) for an hour. I also remember some press about this being unsafe and the possibility of the can exploding, etc. Never had a problem doing it though - - maybe I was just lucky.

What exactly are you planning on doing with the carmel, perhaps it will generate some additional help. In the meanwhile, I'll look thru my candy-making supplies to see if I have any recipes or notes on the carmel process.


----------



## tammylc (Feb 17, 2007)

I like this recipe from Epicurious: Fleur De Sel Caramels Recipe at Epicurious.com

It calls for cooking the sugar to caramel first, then adding the dairy, instead of cooking it all together. That means you can stop the cooking at any temperature you want to control the consistency, while still getting good color and flavor. I cook this to between 235 and 240 for a non-chewy caramel filling. If you cooked it to 230 or so, it would probably be pretty runny.

(If you didn't want a salty caramel, I'm sure the technique would work just as well if you cut the salt back.)


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Tazman, how are you planning to use the carmel?


----------



## tazman (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi

I want to put it on a chocolate tart basically. So the one i made turned out to be hard and stick's to my friend's teeth. The recipe i use, is basically 1 cup of sugar, 2 cups water and 1/2 cup of cream. You'd add the cream at the end once the color is brown, but i'm thinking that it's turning all hard and tough because i'm cooking it at too hight of a temperature? yes? or ?

thanks
taz


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Yes, you're probably cooking it to too high a temp. Are you using a candy thermometer with the degrees listed as well as the various stages related to those temps? Yum - chocolate tarts with carmel!!! :lips:


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Found 2 recipes this morning and immediately thought of you. Both are for Parline Sauce or Syrup which may be just what would work for your tarts. Enjoy!

*Praline Sauce or Syrup #1*

1C brown sugar
1/2 C light corn syrup
1/4 C water
1 tsp cornstarch
Dash of salt
1/2 C chopped pecans
1 T butter
Combine first five ingredients in heavy saucepan. Cook over moderate heat, stirring constantly, until sauce thickens and clears. Stir in nuts and butter.

*Baskin Robins Praline Sauce*

2 C sugar
1 C buttermilk
2 T molasses
1/2 C butter
3 T white corn syrup
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 C coarsely chopped pecans

Combine first 5 ingredients (all except vanilla and pecans) in a heavy saucepan. Bring to a gentle boil, simer for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally; remove from heat. Stir in vanilla and pecans. (Sauce thickens as it cools.)


----------



## tazman (Jan 5, 2007)

ok cool, i'll give it a try, thanks for the help.

 taz


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

There's a great recipe in Joy of Cooking. Basic, reliable. Would thicken in the cooler but room temp...great taste and consistency.

April


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

tazman,
I was trying my hand at caramel sauce and I kept messing it up so I started looking for a new recipe. I did a Google search and came up with this recipe.

Simply Recipes: Caramel Sauce Recipe

It worked like a charm and was really fast. So I threw together a batch of brownies and sprinkled chocolate chips and toasted pecans on the hot brownies and then poured on the caramel sauce. They're great; I'll never buy caramel sauce in the store again.

Betty

I forgot to take a picture before DH and the kids got into them but here's a picture anyway.


----------

